# Summer Walleyes



## Dhaffner

Hey guys, we've been having way too much fun fishing this year! Here is a video with some of our recent trips!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Nothing like a shotgun start for a little adrenaline.


----------



## d wiz

Nice work Derek. It has been a lot of fun so far this year!


----------



## bgraftaas

Dang! I should not have watched that while sitting at work. Is it Friday yet??? 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dhaffner

This was a pretty special trip for me, a little back ground on the song choice. My brother is a veteran of both the Iraqi and Afghanistan conflicts and currently serves as a firefighter for the state of South Dakota. If a plane goes down he goes in to get us out. As busy as we both have been the last few years any time I can get him out is great, and this afternoon was excellent. Seems like most of our best memories have come from the back roads...

Check out the video here...


----------



## Do It Like Prewett

I am looking to book a guided fishing trip on Sakakawea this summer, probably going to be 4 or more of us. Does anyone know of a good guide service that could accomadate?
Any info would be helpfull, I got folks coming a long way that I dont want to disappoint.


----------



## jtillman

WWW.terrysguideservice.com

Terry is excellent!


----------

